# MEHR SICHERHEIT MIT DEM ANGLERBOARD UND DER DGzRS



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2004)

In Absprache mit der DGzRS und Anglerboard läuft ab sofort im Anglers - TopShop folgende unbefristete Aktion:

AUFNÄHER, T - SHIRTS UND CAPS VOM ANGLERBOARD

Unser Partner Holger Jensen vom Anglers - TopShop hat jetzt die neuen Anglerboardcaps und Aufnäher bekommen. 
Hier gehts rein 

Diese können, genau wie das T - Shirt, ab sofort im Anglers - TopShop bestellt werden.
Da immer wieder Angler die Hilfe der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) brauchen, bekommt die DGzRS von jedem Aufnäher 0.50 Euro, von jedem Cap 1 Euro, von jedem T - Shirt 2 Euro.

Damit können wir zwar nur eine kleine Hilfe leisten, wollen aber wenigsten das tun.

Wer mehr spenden will oder kann, kann auch hier direkt bei der DGzRS spenden
Hier gehts rein


----------



## Stefan1611 (24. März 2004)

*AW: MEHR SICHERHEIT MIT DEM ANGLERBOARD UND DER DGzRS*

Zum einen Mal finde ich die Idee echt gut mit der Spende und hab mir die Sachen gleich mal angeschaut.
Leider kann ich aber was Weißes am Wasser mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren, auch wenn mir klar ist, das sich diese Farbe am besten bedrucken lässt.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2004)

*AW: MEHR SICHERHEIT MIT DEM ANGLERBOARD UND DER DGzRS*

Meinste jetzt mit weiss meine Kochjacke??))

PS: Musste ja auch nicht nur am Wasser anziehen.
Als weitere Gelegenheiten wären da z.B. im Angelladen, im Verein, bei Taufen, Hochzeiten und FAmilienfesten und, und, und,....


----------



## fjordbutt (24. März 2004)

*AW: MEHR SICHERHEIT MIT DEM ANGLERBOARD UND DER DGzRS*

wenigstens eine positive nachricht heute  


danke für die doch recht schnelle durchsetzung des vorhabens!
gruss
fjordbutt #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. März 2004)

*AW: MEHR SICHERHEIT MIT DEM ANGLERBOARD UND DER DGzRS*

Klasse Idee, finde ich sehr gut !! #6


----------



## BT-Holger (24. März 2004)

*AW: MEHR SICHERHEIT MIT DEM ANGLERBOARD UND DER DGzRS*

@ Stefan,

wir sind ja lange noch nicht fertig. Auch wenn es mir am heutigen Tage schwer fällt meine Schreibe lustig zu halten, wirst Du bestimmt auch demnächst weitere AB Artikel und funktionale Bekleidung mit AB Logo im Shop finden. Aber garantiert keine Camou Sachen mit AB Logo.

c ya


Holger


----------



## Nick_A (25. März 2004)

*AW: MEHR SICHERHEIT MIT DEM ANGLERBOARD UND DER DGzRS*

Hi Thomas und Holger #h

toll, dass es die AB-Member-Artikel jetzt bei Holger gibt...und dass das ganze dann auch noch etwas in die Kassen der DGzRS bringt ist mindestens genauso gut! #6 #6

Klasse Aktion und ich werde sicher demnächst einige AB-"ich bin drin"-Artikel  bei für Fischmäulchen und mich bei Holger erwerben !!! 

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Jirko (25. März 2004)

*AW: MEHR SICHERHEIT MIT DEM ANGLERBOARD UND DER DGzRS*

feine sache das holger #6 und den entwicklern und produzenten tusen takk für die schnelle abwicklung und umsetzung unserer vorschläge #h


----------

